# any bagels in Portugal



## dianebrown

Is there anywhere in Portugal you can buy good bagels


----------



## siobhanwf

dianebrown said:


> Is there anywhere in Portugal you can buy good bagels



Hi Diane

They are soooo easy to make ...have a look at this website

Simple Bagels recipe - Bagel Recipes


or the BBC good food site

Simple Bagels recipe - Bagel Recipes

Good luck with them


----------



## Jamesie

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> They are soooo easy to make ...have a look at this website
> 
> Simple Bagels recipe - Bagel Recipes
> 
> 
> or the BBC good food site
> 
> Simple Bagels recipe - Bagel Recipes
> 
> Good luck with them


Sorry to cut in but had to say great recipes !
I love bagels and even me with my extremely limited culinary skills should be able to manage !!

Many thanks
siobhanwf.


----------



## siobhanwf

Any time Jamsie.
Maybe we should have a cookery Thread???


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> Any time Jamsie.
> Maybe we should have a cookery Thread???


as long as we get to taste the results.....


----------



## Jamesie

siobhanwf said:


> Any time Jamsie.
> Maybe we should have a cookery Thread???


Sounds good to me ! Only problem is, my contribution would be limited to scrambled eggs and sausage and mash.
But I would be very happy to pinch all your ideas !! 

Regards

Jim.


----------



## Jamesie

omostra06 said:


> as long as we get to taste the results.....


Siobhanwf's yes, but you wouldn't want to risk mine I can assure you !


----------



## siobhanwf

Jamesie said:


> Sounds good to me ! Only problem is, my contribution would be limited to scrambled eggs and sausage and mash.
> But I would be very happy to pinch all your ideas !!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jim.


NOTHING wrong with sausage and mash :clap2:


----------



## omostra06

but not the local sausages....


----------



## Jamesie

omostra06 said:


> but not the local sausages....


Alheira sausage is pretty good with mash. Especially the ones from Mirandela.


----------



## omostra06

i dont have much luck buying sausages here, the ones i buy taste like someone has allready eaten them.....


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> but not the local sausages....


AHHHHH but our local British shop in Tornada sell square sausage 

and Richmond Irish....

But there is a local lady here who makes british sausages and sell them. 

Lilconshire, Cumberland, pork and leek, pork and chili, pork and mustard


----------



## blackirishgirl

I guess this is a good thread to finally tell Omostra that when I first saw his avatar photo, I thought he was a chef! Then I realized, after looking better at the photo, that it was a nice shirt and not a chef's jacket!

Confession is good for the soul (or sole in this thread).


----------

